# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Blue badge verified facebook page on your desired name | store

## rgeg

Description:​
Available *blue badge verified Facebook Pages* for sale with renaming it to your desired name & username!​

*- Green Quality​*
*- Legitimately Verified & Obtained​*

*Price:* 2500 USD
*Payment method:* Crypto(BTC, ETH, USDT, USDC), Paypal, Transferwise.

b593cf50462d7f2c79fb9b11cb801dc62608a970.png

Simply reply with URL and I will PM it to you!

*Contact information:*
*WhatsApp* >> +966536143966
*Email* >> [email protected]
*Telegram* >> Abdelrahmd

---------------------------------------------------

*Why should you or your business have a verified Facebook page?​*

*1- Build Trust*
By having a blue badge verified Facebook page with your name/business’s name you will gain more trust from your customer/audience. It can potentially help you to grow in your field and to build more relationships in your business. Less than 1% of accounts are verified on Instagram. Verification signifies your brand is both important and relevant. Verification badge increases your brand’s credibility & builds instant trust.

*2- Followers Growth*
Verification can make a big difference when it comes to increasing followers and brand awareness. Platforms provide a stronger search presence and rank verified accounts higher in their algorithms.
Being Verified gives acknowledgment & status.

*3- Opportunities*
Verification validates your status in the industry. This could spark interest in communication or a collaboration with your business.
Accounts also have early access to new tools that are not yet available to all Facebook users.

*- Why should you buy from us?​*
We always provide unparalleled value and service. By buying from us you completely avoid the hassle of dealing with an annoying/unprofessional vendors!

----------


## rgeg

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions. I will be happy to answer all of your questions!

----------

